# How the did the special effects in Illusionist/Prestige



## SHARYNF (Nov 16, 2006)

Don't know how many of the members here have seen these flick but it is fun to realize that these illusions were done from a historical perspective in front of live audiences. Don't know if anyone is interested in starting a discussion on how these types of illusions are accomplished

Sharyn


----------



## saxman0317 (Dec 7, 2006)

Alot of them were actually very simple tricks, just with more showy things added. Get the book, The Prestige, and it actually explains alot of main ideas of magic. Really nifty read. Other than that though, magicians are basically techies that are showmen to. they rely on effects and distractions in order to hide other things that are really going on. Deception and illisuin. Nothing that a good lighting designer or set builder doesnt use. Other than that, slow down the movie when it comes out, i noticed alot of things from the camera angles in the theater that are big tip ins as to how things are done... BTW..im not going to give up any secrets...


----------



## SHARYNF (Dec 7, 2006)

I am surprised not many seem to be interested in expanding this discussion.

Sharyn


----------



## SocksOnly (Dec 7, 2006)

I would, but I know nothing on the topic (and I haven't seen the Prestige)...


----------



## koncept (Dec 7, 2006)

i'd have to second socks. perhaps after i have seen it...or read the book


----------



## SHARYNF (Dec 8, 2006)

For people interested in staging and a pretty good story both of them are interesting to watch
Sharyn


----------



## SocksOnly (Dec 8, 2006)

Guess I'll have to borrow the book- it prob'ly won't come out on DVD/VHS for awhile yet. Yessss...I'll do that in a few minutes. 'cause I'm totally at school right now, mwahaha.


----------



## Jezza (Dec 26, 2006)

Sharyn-

Well, one of the illusions we are explained outright, how the main character whose name escapes me right now has a double for the ball catching trick. Many others such as the bird in cage trick are also explaind, although in less detail. However the huge sparking cloning thing that Tesla built still makes no sense to me. I mean yeah, it clones him, but how freaky. I saw it not to long ago with a few stagehand friends and we spent the greater part of 2 hours in the car ride back from the theater and in my loft discussing the different ways the plot could of have unfolded. As you remember, the audience is still left pretty much in the dark at the end of the film. 

I second what you said about how everyone interested in stage craft should see it. It is a pretty wild film, really blew my mind.


----------



## SHARYNF (Dec 27, 2006)

If you get a chance make sure you see the Illusionist also, gives you another set of tricks to look at

Sharyn


----------



## Van (Dec 28, 2006)

Oh it's all just smoke and mirrors !


----------



## SHARYNF (Dec 29, 2006)

but special smoke and special mirrors ;-)
Sharyn


----------



## SocksOnly (Dec 30, 2006)

And special people who know how to properly use the special smoke and special mirrors!


----------



## SHARYNF (Dec 31, 2006)

YUP
Sharyn


----------



## Radman (Dec 31, 2006)

SocksOnly said:


> And special people who know how to properly use the special smoke and special mirrors!


*Magic smoke and *magic mirrors you mean...

(I believe in fairies!! I believe, I believe in Tinkerbell!!)


----------

